# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  Διάδρομος γυμναστικής. Πρόβλημα με πλακέτα

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα. Μου δώσανε ένα διάδρομο τον οποίο κάποια στιγμή προσπάθησε ένας τεχνικός να επιδιορθώσει την πλακέτα που έχω στις φωτογραφίες. Είπε ότι...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

